# knots, we all need them!



## BradBeniger (Mar 16, 2021)

MNichols said:


> The best hiking and camping knots: for rigging shelters, repairs, hanging hammocks and more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this very good information for a novice like myself.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That's what the buzz is about, it used to be a kayaking forum, but over the years it's changed to a whole bunch of old dudes like me, that used to be commercial boaters that used to do this that used to do that, but between the whole group of us we managed to put forth some good pretty good information


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Let’s see. Knots, hmm. Boline, loop knot that will not slip. Half hitch, preferably 2 of them. For securing tarps, rain fly’s etc. Taught line hitch, used to give you a adjustable rain fly/tarp knot that can be adjusted in seconds using only any round rope. And last but not least, the truckers hitch. Used for tying a bunch of stuff on top of other stuff. It kind of has that pulley thing going on as you can really cinch it down. Secure with the above two half hitches and repeat as necessary. That’s all I seem to use.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

And you are right. There is a whole lot of knowledge here of the buzz free for the askin.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's a few you can use now and a ton more you probably won't ever use.









Home


Animated Knots is the world's leading site for learning how to tie knots of any kind. From Boating Knots, Fishing Knots and Climbing Knots to how to tie a Tie, or even Surgical Knots — we’ve got it covered.




www.animatedknots.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That's so cool! I could spend hours screwing around with that site. Thanks for sharing man!


----------

